# Today I hopes to stay outta yale



## HELLTACO (Dec 6, 2001)

I will take dis one day at a time.


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by HELLTACO *_
> I will take dis one day at a time.


Ya know what NOT to call the judge,next time...

I can't believe  you did dat!!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by HELLTACO *_
> I will take dis one day at a time.



The only way you can.....


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2001)

today i hope to stay out of harvard


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2002)

I wonder if Taco is outta yale???


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I wonder if Taco is outta yale???



He has not posted on this board in 2 months, I think he's MIA!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> He has not posted on this board in 2 months, I think he's MIA!



Haven't seem him around The Monkey either.  He must have violated his parole.


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2002)

He was on Da Monkey last week!!!
Still...
I hope he's not back in Yale!!! 
Or maybe he tried to make it up here, in Cannuckland and got busted at da border...Or just froze!!!


----------



## dase78 (Mar 6, 2002)

All you can live is one day at a time, smart choice


----------

